# Missions/Evangelism best books?



## thistle93

Hi! What are some of the best books on missions?

What are some of the best books on evangelism?

Especially those with strong emphasis on God's sovereignty in salvation and God's glory being displayed and the primary objective of both. 

Thank you!
Matthew Wilson


----------



## Jack K

If I could recommend just one book that many people haven't heard of, it would be _Outgrowing the Ingrown Church_ by C. John Miller. A Reformed pastor learns to be a leader in getting his church to think outwardly. A deeply spiritual book that's also practical and easy to relate to.


----------



## jason d

"Jesus, the only way to God"
&
"Let the nations be glad"
Both by John Piper


----------



## Pergamum

Here is an evangelical list [note that some of the books are to acquaint people with missions trends that are happening, rather than necessarily supporting those trends]:



> PROFITABLE READING
> TO PREPARE FOR MISSIONARY SERVICE
> 
> Once a candidate leaves school, one of the tendencies is to lose touch with the missions literature. While in school, we read and are exposed to the best in missions thinking. However, in home service especially, we can be overwhelmed by the different demands on our time. We want to challenge you as a missionary candidate to keep reading. The general bibliography below will help you. Please try to keep reading. Try to keep current.
> 
> Beyond books, there are some excellent journals. The most accessible journals are
> 
> Evangelical Missionary Quarterly or Pulse
> PO Box 794, Wheaton, IL 60189-9908
> Mission Frontier
> 1605 Elizabeth, Pasadena, CA 91104
> 
> Other helpful journals are
> 
> Missiology
> American Society of Missiology
> 616 Walnut Ave., Scottdale, PA 15683-1999
> International Bulletin of Missionary Research
> PO Box 3000, Denville, NJ 07834
> 
> Consider subscriptions. A journal like EMO helps you keep in touch by means of book reviews. Consider making a reading commitment and plan to further enhance your preparation.
> 
> SUGGESTED READING LIST FOR MISSIONARY CANDIDATES
> 
> 
> GENERAL AND HISTORICAL Author
> 
> Understanding Church Growth	Donald McGavran
> Life and Work of a Missionary	J. Herbert Kane
> Understanding Christian Missions	J. Herbert Kane
> A Global View of Christian Missions	J. Herbert Kane
> Pentecost and Missions	H. R. Boer
> A History of Christian Missions	Stephen Neill
> A History of Christianity (2 volumes)	K. S. Latourette
> A Biblical Theology of Missions	G. W. Peters
> A Concise History of Christian World Missions	J. Herbert Kane
> In the Gap	D. Bryant
> Let the Earth Hear His Voice	J. D. Douglas (editor)
> The Christian Message in a Non-Christian World	H. Kraemer
> Church Growth and Christian Missions	Donald McGavran
> Have We No Right?	M. Williamson
> The Responsible Church and the Foreign Mission	P. Beyerhaus and H. Lefever
> The Missionary Nature of the Church	Johannes Blauw
> So That's What Missions is All About	Wade Coggins
> Lords of the Earth	Don Richardson
> Bruchko (For This Cross I'll Kill You)	Bruce E. Olson
> Survival Kit for Overseas Living	L. R. Kohls
> Don't Go Overseas Until You've Read This Book	N. Gallagher
> Transforming Mission	D. Bosch
> Perspectives on the World Christian Movement: A Reader	Ralph Winter/S. Hawthorne (eds.)
> From Jerusalem to Irian Jaya	Ruth Tucker (Zondervan)
> Partners in the Gospel	Jim Kraakevik/Dotsy Welliver (BG)
> The Lostness of Mankind	Louis L. King (CPI)
> Scripture and Strategy: The Use of the Bible in Post-
> Modern Church and Mission David Hesselgrave
> Christian and the Religions: A Biblical Theology of
> World Religions Edward Rommen/Harold Netland
> Spiritual Power and Missions: Raising the Issues	Edward Rommen
> Missiology and the Social Sciences: Contributions,
> Cautions, and Conclusions	Edward Rommen/Garry Corwin
> The Holy Spirit and Mission Dynamics	Douglas McConnell
> Let the Nations Be Glad	John Piper
> Send Me: Your Journey to the Nations	Steve Hoke and Bill Taylor
> What is Mission?	J. Andrew Kirk
> Footprints of God	Charles Van Engen
> Too Valuable to Lose	William Taylor
> Operation World	Patrick Johnstone
> Evangelical Dictionary of World Missions	A. Scott Moreau (editor)
> Changing the Mind of Missions	James F. Engel/William A. Dyrness
> What is Mission? Theological Explorations	J. Andrew Kirk
> Missiology: An Introduction to the Foundations, History,
> and Strategies of World Missions	John Mark Terry, Ebbie Smith, and Justice Anderson
> Introduction to Missiology	A. Tippet
> A Word in All Seasons	Lesslie Newbigin
> Managing Transitions	William Bridges
> African-American Experience in World Mission:
> A Call Beyond Community	Vaughn J. Walston/Robert J.
> Stevens, eds.
> METHODS
> 
> Finishing the Task	John E. Kyle
> Key to the Missionary Problem	Andrew Murray
> Today's Choices for Tomorrow's Mission	David J. Hesselgrave
> Companion to the Poor	Viv Grigg
> Renewal in Theological Education	Robert W. Ferris
> Planning Strategies for World Evangelization	E. Dayton/D. Fraser (reprinted)
> Unreached Peoples: Clarifying the Task	Harley Schreck/David Barrett, eds.
> Culture Shock	Myron Loss
> Planting Churches Cross-Culturally	David J. Hesselgrave
> Toward Creative Urban Strategy	George A. Torney (editor)
> What's Gone Wrong with the Harvest?	James F. Engel/H. Wilbur Norton
> Discipling the Nations	Richard R. DeRidder
> Theological Perspectives on Church Growth	H. M. Conn (editor)
> Missionary Methods: St. Paul's or Ours	R. Allen
> The Spontaneous Expansion of the Church	R. Allen
> Frontiers in Missionary Strategy	C. P. Wagner
> The Extension Movement in Theological Education	F. Ross Kinsler
> Apostles to the City	R. Greenway
> The Ministry of the Spirit	R. Allen
> Church Growth in Perspective	H. Conn
> Planning Strategies for Evangelism	C. P. Wagner
> Crucial Dimensions in World Evangelization	A. Glasser, et al
> Penetrating the Last Frontiers	Ralph Winter
> Evangelism in the Early Church	Michael Green (Eerdman)
> The Believers' Guide to Spiritual Warfare	Thomas White
> Manual for Spiritual Warfare	Ed Murphy
> Teaching Them Obedience in All Things: Equipping
> For the Twenty-first Century	Edgar J. Elliston
> Walking With the Poor	Bryant L. Myers
> Working With the Poor	Bryant L. Myers
> Go Make Disciples	Luis Bush/Beverly Pegues
> Reaching the Resistant: Barriers and Bridges for Mission	J. Dudley Woodberry
> Passing the Baton: Church Planting that Empowers	Tom A. Steffen
> Cross-Cultural Conflict: Building Relationships for
> Effective Ministry	Duane Elmer
> 
> ANTHROPOLOGY
> 
> Religion Across Cultures	Eugene A. Nida
> Lausanne Occasional Papers, No. 2
> The Willowbank Report--Gospel and Culture
> Culture and Human Values	J. A. Loewen
> Readings in Missionary Anthropology II	W. A. Smalley (editor)
> Customs and Cultures	Eugene A. Nida
> Anthropology: The Cultural Perspective	J. P. Spradley/D. N. McCurdy
> Cultural Anthropology	S. A. Grunlan and M. K. Mayers
> Christianity in Culture	C. H. Kraft
> The Church and Cultures (new editor)	L. J. Luzbetak
> Gospel and Culture (Down to Earth)	J. Stott/R. T. Coote (editors)
> Christianity Confronts Culture	M. Mayers
> Habits of the Heart	Robert N. Bellah et al (Harper/Row)
> American Cultural Patters: A Cross-Cultural Perspective Edward Stewart
> Anthropological Insights for Missionaries Paul Hiebert (Baker)
> Understanding Folk Religion	Paul Hiebert/R. Daniel Shaw/
> T. Tienou
> Incarnational Ministry	Paul Hiebert and Eloise Hiebert
> Menenses (editors)
> Anthropological Reflections on Missiological Issues	Paul Hiebert
> Anthropology for Christian Witness	C. H. Kraft
> 
> LANGUAGE AND COMMUNICATION
> 
> Guidelines for Barefoot Language Learning	Donald N. Larson
> Beyond Culture	E. Hall
> Learning a Foreign Language	Eugene A. Nida
> L.A.M.P. (Language Acquisition Made Practical)	E. T. Brewster/E. S. Brewster
> Contemporary Christian Communications:
> Its Theory and Practice	J. F. Engel
> Communicating Christ Cross-Culturally	David J. Hesselgrave
> Message and Mission	Eugene A. Nida
> How Can I Get Them to Listen	J. F. Engel
> Becoming Bilingual	D. N. Larson/W. A. Smalley
> Tips on Taping: Language Recording	Dickerson
> Communication Theory for Christian Witness	C. Kraft
> The Mind Changers	E. Griffin
> How to Communicate the Gospel Effectively	J. E. Engel
> 
> FAMILY AND HEALTH
> 
> Parental Preparation of Missionary Children for
> Boarding School	James Romaine Beck
> Planning for MK Nurture	Pam Echerd /Alice Arathoon (eds.)
> Overcoming Missionary Stress	Marjory F. Foyle
> Sojourners: The Family on the Move	Ruth J. and Samuel F. Rowen
> Missionary Health Manual	Adolph
> Education of Missionaries' Children	D. Bruce Lockerbie
> Missionary Kid--MK	Ed Danielson
> The Life and Time of an MK	C. J. Buffam
> Living Overseas	Ted Ward
> Helping Missionaries Grow: Readings in Mental Health
> and Missions	K.S. O'Donnell/M.L. O'Donnell (eds)
> Healing the Wounded Soul	Arline Westmeier
> Pastoral Counseling Across Cultures	D. W. Augsburger
> Margin: How to Create the Emotional, Physical, Financial,
> and Time Reserves You Need Richard A. Swenson, M.D. (NavPr.)
> Raising Resilient MKs	Joyce Bowers (editor)
> Children of the Call: Issues Missionaries’ Kids Face	C.J. Gray
> Letters Never Sent	Ruth Van Reken
> The TCK Profile	Interaction Video
> Transitions	Interaction Video
> 
> BIOGRAPHIES
> 
> The Jaffray Series	Christian Publications, Inc.
> Wingspread	A. W. Tozer
> Let My People Go	A. W. Tozer
> No Time for Tombstones	James and Marti Hefley
> God Can	Einar Mickelson
> One Shall Chase a Thousand	Mabel Francis
> There are many more to be recommended.
> 
> AREA STUDY--GENERAL
> 
> 1.	The United States government produces handbooks on most countries covered by the Area Handbook which can be obtained by writing: Superintendent of Documents, Washington, DC 20402. You can also find valuable country information at the CIA World Factbook (www.cia.gov/cia/publications/factbook/index.html).
> 
> 2.	The Church Growth Book Club publishes studies on many third-world countries. These research materials are comprehensive and valuable.
> 
> 3.	The research libraries of Alliance Theological Seminary and Canadian Theological Seminary contain area studies done by former students. These graduate level materials cover the countries in which the C&MA works. Below is a concentrated and extensive amount of information related to C&MA missionary endeavors.
> 
> ALLIANCE FIELDS--GENERAL
> 
> All for Jesus	Robert Niklaus et al.
> To All Peoples	Robert Niklaus
> 
> AFRICA
> 
> Zaire: Mid-day in Missions	Donald McGavran
> African Theological Enroute	K. Appiah-Kubi/S. Torres (eds.)
> Church and Mission in Modern Africa	A. Hastings
> African Widows	M. S. Kirwen
> Guinea	C. Riviere
> Post-Christianity in Africa	G. C. Oosthuizen
> Schism and Renewal in Africa	D. M. Barrett
> A History of African Christianity	A. Hastings
> An Urban Strategy for Africa	T. Monsma
> Profile for Victory	M. W. Randall
> Sharing Your Faith with a Muslim	Hagg
> The Africans	D. Lamb
> Theological Battle Around in Asia/Africa	G. C. Oosthuizen
> Growth of the Church in Africa	P. Falk
> The African Condition	Ali Mazrui
> 
> INDONESIA
> 
> Cannibal Valley	R. T. Hitt
> Indonesia: Church and Society	F. L. Cooley
> The Kalimantan Kenyah: A Study of Tribal Conversion	W. C. Conley
> Bali Profile	W. A. Hanna
> The Religion of Java	C. Geertz
> Indonesian Revival: Why Two Million Came to Christ	A. T. Willis
> From Mission Field to Independent Church	H. Kraemer
> History of Indonesia in the Twentieth Century	B. Bahm
> Like a Mighty Wind	M. Tari
> Peace Child	Don Richardson
> God's Miracles: Indonesian Church Growth	E. C. Smith
> 
> SOUTHEAST ASIA
> 
> A History of Christianity in Japan	R. H. Drummond
> The Story of the Christian Church in India and Pakistan	Stephen Neill
> The Church in Asia	D. Hoke (editor)
> The Philippines	R. Nelson
> Asian Voices in Christian Theology	G. H. Anderson (editor)
> Asian Christian Thinking	C. Hargreaves
> India and the Latin Captivity of the Church	R. H. S. Boyd
> Indian Voices in Today's Theological Debate	H. Burkle/W.M.S. Roth (eds.)
> Thailand	E. J. Moore
> World Christianity: Eastern Asia	D. C. E. Liao (editor)
> The Philippine Church: Growth in a Changing Society	A. Tuggy
> Water Buffalo Theology	K. Koyama
> Siamese Gold	Alex Smith
> 
> THE MIDDLE EAST AND MUSLIM WORLD
> 
> Christian Mission to Muslims	L. L. Vander Werff
> The Gospel and Islam	D. M. McCurry (editor)
> World Christianity: Middle East	D. M. McCurry (editor)
> Welcome into the Middle East	G. Jennings
> Muslims and Christians on the Emmaus Road	Dudley Woodberry
> New Paths in Muslim Evangelism	P. Parshall
> Sharing Your Faith with a Muslim	A. A. Abdul-Hagg
> Bridges to Islam	P. Parshall
> 
> 
> LATIN AMERICA
> 
> Latin American Church Growth	Read, Monterroso, Johnson
> An Urban Strategy for Latin America	R. Greenway
> Evangelicals and Liberation	C. E. Armerding (editor)
> Crossroads Theology: Latin America	Orlando Costas
> Frontiers of Theology in Latin America	R. Gibellini (editor)
> Understanding Latin Americans	Eugene A. Nida
> Area Handbook for Peru	T. E. Weil, et al
> Mexico: Distant Neighbors	Alan Riding
> Liberation Theology	Andrew Kirk
> Crisis in Latin America	E. Núñez and W. Taylor
> Is Latin America Turning Protestant?	D. Stoll
> 
> EUROPE
> 
> Ten New Churches	Roger Forster (MARC)
> France--Forgotten Mission Field	Frank Orna-Ornstein
> Basic Communication Needs Among French Pastors and
> Development of a Responsive Communications Ministry	Jean-Marc Lepillez
> Culture Shock! France	Sally A. Taylor
> A Traveler’s History of Paris	Robert Cole
> A Traveler’s History of France	Robert Cole
> On the Brink: The Trouble with France	J. Fenby
> French or Foe	P. Platt
> The Spaniards, A Portrait of the New Spain	John Hooper
> Spain	Jan Morris
> The Story of Spain	Mark Williams
> Iberia	James A. Michener
> Protestants in Modern Spain	Dale Vought
> The Other Spanish Christ












Here is a further list by David Mays:




> Ten Best Missions Books
> 
> 
> OK. Fourteen!
> 
> MISSIONS STORIES
> 	Bruchko, Bruce Olson
> 	Peace Child, Don Richardson
> 
> MISSIONS IN THE CHURCH
> 	Building Global Vision, David Mays
> 	Get Your Church Involved in Missions, Michael Griffiths
> 	Missions in the 21st Century, Tom Telford
> GROWTH AND SERVICE
> 	Catch the Vision 2000, Bill and Amy Stearns
> 	The Church is Bigger than You Think, Patrick Johnstone
> 	The Great Omission, Robertson McQuilkin, Jr.
> 	How to be a World Class Christian, Paul Borthwick
> 	Jerusalem to Irian Jaya, Ruth Tucker
> 	Key to the Missionary Problem, Andrew Murray
> 	Let the Nations Be Glad, John Piper
> 	Operation World, Patrick Johnstone
> 	Stand in the Gap, David Bryant
> 
> New Missions Books
> 
> 2001
> 	When the Saints Go Marching Out, Art Beals, Geneva Press
> 	Today’s All-Star Missions Churches, Tom Telford, Baker
> 
> 2000
> 	Building Strategic Relationships, Daniel Rickett, Partners International
> 	Changing the Mind of Missions, James Engel, InterVarsity Press
> 	Evangelical Dictionary of World Missions, Scott Moreau, ed., Baker
> 	For Such a Time As This, Howard L. Foltz, William Carey Library
> 	Mack & Leeann’s Guide to Short-Term Missions, J. Mack & Leeann Stiles, InterVarsity Press
> 	Mission in the Old Testament, Israel as a Light to the Nations, Walter C. Kaiser Jr., William Carey Library
> 	Missions, God’s Heart For The World, 9 studies for individuals or groups, Paul Borthwick, InterVarsity Press
> 	Missions in the Third Millennium, 21 key trends for the 21st century, Stan Guthrie, Paternoster
> 	Prepare Your Heart, Short-Term Mission Preparation Guide, Cindy Judge, Campfire Resources, Wheaton, IL
> 	Stuff you need to know about DOING MISSIONS IN YOUR CHURCH, David Mays, available on diskette.
> 	The ReEntry Team, Neal Pirolo, Emmaus Road International
> 
> 1999
> 	All About Faith Promise Offerings, Robert Mundy
> 	Business as Usual in the Missions Enterprise, Tom Steffen,
> Center for Organizational and Professional Development, La Habra, CA
> 	Discover Our Place in His Plans, Bruce Camp, NextStep Resources
> 	Essential Guide to Short Term Missions, David Forward, Moody
> 	Final Analysis, Jim Reapsome, EMIS
> 	Funding Your Ministry, by Scott Morton, NavPress
> 	Getting Sent, Pete Sommer, InterVarsity Press
> 	How to Operate an Effective Missions Leadership Team in Your Church, David Mays, ACMC
> 	Magnify Your Vision for the Small Church, John Rowell, Northside Community Church
> 	Mustard Seed vs. McWorld, Baker, Tom Sine
> 	Send Me, Steve Hoke, William Carey Library
> 	The Move of the Holy Spirit in the 10/40 Window, Luis Bush, YWAM
> 
> 1998
> 	Choosing a Future, Paul McKaughan, MARC
> 	Missions in the 21st Century, Tom Telford, Harold Shaw
> 	Short Term Mission Adventure, Scott Kirby, Printing Image, Knoxville, TN
> 	The Church is Bigger than You Think, Patrick Johnstone, WEC
> 
> 
> 
> Missions Books People Love to Read
> 
> 	Adventure in Africa, Charles Partee
> 	Bruchko, Bruce Olson
> 	Called to Die, Steve Estes
> 	Catch the Vision 2000, Bill and Amy Stearns
> 	Colombian Jungle Escape, Ed and Doreen Dulka
> 	Don’t Let the Goats Eat the Loquat Trees, Thomas Hale
> 	Gladys Alward – The Little Woman, Gladys Alward
> 	In Search of the Source, Neil Anderson
> 	It’s a Jungle Out There, Ron Snell
> 	Living Sacrifice, Helen Roseveare
> 	Living Stones of the Himalayas, Thomas Hale
> 	Missions in the Twenty-First Century, Tom Telford
> 	More to be Desired than Gold, J. Christy Wilson,
> 	Never Touch a Tiger, Stephen Hugh
> 	On Call, David Thompson
> 	On the Far Side of Liglig Mountain, Thomas Hale
> 	One Bright Shining Path, W. Terry Whalin
> 	Peace Child, Don Richardson
> 	Spirits of the Rain Forest, Mark Ritchie
> 	The Spring Wind, Gladis DePree
> 	Under the Far Bamboo, Martin St. Kilda
> 
> Missions Books to Stretch People
> 	Eternity in Their Hearts, Don Richardson
> 	Run with the Vision, Bob Sjogren and Bill and Amy Stearns
> 	Stand in the Gap, David Bryant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best and Most Influential Missions Books (Partial List)
> 
> Theology and the Church
> 	An Enquiry into the Obligation of Christians to Use Means for the Conversion of the Heathens, William Carey
> 	Key to the Missionary Problem, Andrew Murray, (1910)
> 	Missions in the Plan of the Ages, W. O. Carver (40s)
> 	All Nations in God's Purpose, H. Cornell Goerner (40s)
> 	The Missionary Nature of the Church, Johannes Blauw (50s)
> 	A Biblical Theology of Missions, George W. Peters. Moody, 1972.
> 	Let the Nations be Glad, John Piper (90s)
> 
> Missionary Stories
> 	Bruchko, Bruce Olson
> 	Peace Child and Eternity in Their Hearts, Don Richardson
> 	Through Gates of Splendor, Elizabeth Elliott
> 
> Missions History
> 	The Progress of World-Wide Missions, J. Herbert Kane. Harper & Row, 1960.
> 	A Survey of World Missions, by John Caldwell Thiessen, Moody, 1961.
> 	A History of Christian Missions, Stephen Neill, Penguin Paperback, 1964
> 	A Global View of Christian Missions, by J. Herbert Kane, Baker, 1971.
> 	Jerusalem to Irian Jaya, Ruth Tucker
> 
> Personal Growth and Involvement
> 	The Pastor and Modern Missions, John R. Mott, 1904
> 	If, Amy Carmichael
> 	Stand In the Gap, David Bryant
> 	A Mind for Missions, Paul Borthwick
> 	Get Your Church Involved in Missions, Michael Griffiths
> 
> Prayer
> 	Operation World, Patrick Johnstone
> 
> Status
> 	Christian Mission in the Modern World, John Stott
> 	The World Christian Encyclopedia, David Barrett
> 	The Church is Bigger than You Think, Patrick Johnstone
> 
> Being a Missionary
> 	On Being a Missionary, Thomas Hale
> 	Hudson Taylor’s Spiritual Secret, Dr. and Mrs. Howard Taylor
> 
> Missions Strategy
> 	Missionary Methods, Roland Allen, 1st ed. 1912, 1st American edition 1956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a list from a seminary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELPFUL BOOKS
> FOR
> A DEEPER STUDY INTO MISSIOLOGY
> 
> 
> General Works
> 
> Scott Moreau, ed., The Evangelical Dictionary of World Missions (Baker)
> John Mark Terry, ed., Missiology: An Introduction (Broadman)
> Ralph D. Winter, ed., Perspectives on the World Christian Movement, 3rd Edition (William Carey Library).
> 
> Biblical and Theological Basis for Missions
> 
> Roger E. Hedlund, The Mission of the Church in the World (Baker)
> J. Herbert Kane, Christian Missions in Biblical Perspective (Baker)
> George W. Peters, A Biblical Theology of Missions (Moody)
> 
> History of Missions
> 
> Michael Green, Evangelism in the Early Church (Eerdmans)
> J. Herbert Kane, A Concise History of the Christian World Mission (Baker)
> Stephen Neill, A History of Christian Missions (Penguin)
> Ruth A. Tucker, From Jerusalem to Irian Jaya (Zondervan)
> 
> Applied Missiology
> 
> Roland Allen, Missionary Methods (Eerdmans)
> Edward R. Dayton, Planning Strategies for World Evangelization (Eerdmans)
> David J. Hesselgrave, Contextualization (Baker)
> Paul G. Hiebert, Anthropological Reflections on Missiological Issues (Baker)
> Donald McGavran, Understanding Church Growth (Eerdmans)
> C. Peter Wagner, Strategies for Church Growth (Regal)
Click to expand...


----------



## Marrow Man

For evangelism, I would recommend _Tell the Truth_ by Will Metzger and _Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God_ by J.I. Packer.


----------



## Pergamum

Another list by David Mays:



> Best Missions Books for Pastors
> 
> Last decade
> 	Get Your Church Involved in Missions, Michael Griffiths
> 	Let the Nations Be Glad, John Piper
> 	The Church is Bigger than You Think, Patrick Johnstone
> 	Magnify Your Vision for the Small Church, John Rowell
> 	Six Dangerous Questions, Paul Borthwick
> 	Mission in the Old Testament, Walter Kaiser
> 
> 50’s to 90’s
> 	The Local Church and Mission, Theodore Williams
> 	Isaiah and the Great Commission, Ian Hay
> 	The Mission of God, Georg Vicedom
> 	Discipling the Nations, Richard DeRidder
> 	The Mission of the Church in the World, Roger Hedlund
> 	A Vision for the Nations, Tom Wells
> 
> Before 1950
> 	The Key to the Missionary Problem, Andrew Murray
> 	The Pastor and Modern Missions, John R. Mott
> 	Hudson Taylor’s Spiritual Secret, Dr. and Mrs. Howard Taylor
> 	The Missionary Nature of the Church, Johannes Blauw
> 	The Bible Basis of Missions, Robert Hall Glover
> 	All Nations in God’s Purpose, H. Cornell Goerner
> 	Missions in the Plan of the Ages, William Owen Carver
> 
> Top Dozen Missions Resources for You and Your Church
> 
> 
> 
> FOR YOU
> 
> 
> 	ACMC – individual membership, conferences, and networking with regional staff
> 	Brigada, weekly email distribution of information related to missions
> 	The Church is Bigger than You Think, Patrick Johnstone, WEC, 1998
> 	How to Be a World Class Christian, Paul Borthwick, Operation Mobilization
> 	Let the Nations Be Glad, John Piper, Baker
> 	Missions Frontiers, periodic magazine from the U. S. Center for World Mission
> 	The New Context of World Mission, Bryant Myers, MARC, World Vision
> 	Operation World, Patrick Johnstone, ed., Zondervan
> 	Perspectives on the World Christian Movement, one-semester college course on missions: biblical basis, history, strategies, and culture. U. S. Center for World Mission
> 	Stand In the Gap, David Bryant, Regal Books, 1997
> 	Three Generations, Gary L. McIntosh, Fleming H Revell
> 	World Pulse, bi-weekly world newsletter, Evangelical Missions Information Service,
> Box 794, Wheaton, IL 60187
> 
> FOR YOUR CHURCH
> 
> 
> 	ACMC – church membership, conferences, networking with other churches, and consultations with regional staff
> 	Church Missions Policy Handbook, ACMC
> 	Cultivating a Missions Active Church, ACMC
> 	Destination AD2000 video curriculum, Bob Sjogren, Frontiers, Mesa, AZ
> 	Global Access Planner, Bruce Camp, ACMC
> 	How Missions Minded is Your Church? a self-evaluation profile, ACMC
> 	How to Operate an Effective Missions Leadership Team in Your Church, David Mays, ACMC, 1999
> 	A Mind for Missions, Paul Borthwick,
> 	Missions in the 21st Century, Tom Telford, Shaw Publishers, 1998
> 	Operation World, Patrick Johnstone, ed., Zondervan
> 	Serving as Senders, Neal Pirolo
> 	Witnesses to All the World, Jim and Carol Plueddemann, Shaw Publishers




And this website has lists of books:


Missions - a Sovereign Grace Perspective: Three books for fitting in cross-culturally

Missions - a Sovereign Grace Perspective: Three more books for people considering missionary service


Missions - a Sovereign Grace Perspective: Five more essential books for missionary research

Missions - a Sovereign Grace Perspective: Books for people considering missions service


----------

